# Applet, xxx.jar und hsqldb



## AndyClass (5. Sep 2010)

Hallo zusammen :rtfm:

Ich habe mir zur Aufgabe gemacht, ein Applet zu schreiben, welches Daten aus einer hsqldb Datenbank liest, schreibt, ändert.

Habe dazu eine xxx.jar erzeugt, welche die .class , jdbcDriver  und die Datenbank ( xxx.script, xxx.log, xxx.lck, xxx,properties ) beinhaltet.

Die hsqldb Datenbank habe ich mit einem Datenbankmanager erzeugt und die daraus entstandenen Dateien in meine xxx.jar übernommen.


```
Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:hsqldb:file:xxx", "SA", "");
```

Bin mir nicht sicher ob das Atribut :file der richtige Verweis auf meine Dateien in der .jar ist ??

Die .class und jdbcDriver kann der Browser öffnen und verwenden. Jedoch beim Lesen der xxx.script bekomme ich immer den Fehler 
ERROR: java.sql.SQLException: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission db_file.script read)


----------



## Angel4585 (6. Sep 2010)

Also du möchtest die Datenbank selbst in die jar machen? denke nicht dass das geht, der file parameter ist für dateien im Dateisystem(C:\test\datenbank.db)


----------



## AndyClass (6. Sep 2010)

das ist das Problem, bin mir nicht sicher ob man in .jar -files überhaupt was schreiben kann.


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Sep 2010)

Zumindest nicht in JAR-Dateien, die gerade im Zugriff sind. Die Daten der DB Zur Laufzeit in die JAR-Datei zu schreiben ist also nicht möglich.


----------



## AndyClass (8. Sep 2010)

Hallöle,

danke für den Tip.

Ich versuch es mal mit einem Zugriff über eine zweite .jar, welche nicht .class beinhaltet.


----------

